# Web-Cam für Hobby-Streaming / günstige Greenscreen Beleuchtung



## LOX-TT (26. Januar 2021)

Hi,

da ich hin und wieder am PC streame auf Twitch oder Youtube wollte ich mir eine neue Webcam mal gönnen, da meine alte doch schon sehr mau ist mittlerweile, kann auch nur 720p. Nutze die eigentlich ausschließlich als FaceCam und da hätte ich dann schon gerne mal was besseres.

Full-HD Auflösung sollte sie schon haben, 4L brauch ich nicht, da das Bild ja eh nur klein irgendwo in eine Ecke meistens wandert und ich auch ni ht in 4K streame/aufnehme.
Gutes Chroma-Key für den Green-Screen wäre auch fein.
Mikrofon bräuchte ich nicht, da ich da eh ein externes Stand-Micro nutze.
Hab noch gesehen dass es Cams mit Beleuchtungsring gibt, was taugt sowas bzw. ist sowas zu empfehlen für z.B. Greenscreen-Beleuchtung? Ansonsten auch noch gerne günstige aber recht gute Greenscreen-Beleuchtung.

Gerne auch Erfahrungsberichte wenn jemand hier auch streamt, was er da nutzt als Cam.

Achso der Preis sollte nicht umbedingt 100 Euro übersteigen.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Januar 2021)

Da hast du momentan Pech. Meine inzwischen ebenfalls uralte 720p Webcam, die damals 25 Euro gekostet hat, liegt im Moment bei 85 Euro. Wegen Homeoffice sind die Preise exorbitant gestiegen. Gleiches gilt auch für Drucker. 

Für mich reicht das, weil ich (momentan) nur in Full HD zocke und wenn dann das Webcam Bild nur als Fenster einblende und da ich ohnehin nur gelegentlich mal was mache belasse ich es momentan einfach bei der.

Die Logitech Brio soll sehr gut sein, kostet "normal" wohl um die 100 bis 140 Euro inzwischen liegt sie bei 240 Euro. 

https://www.golem.de/news/hardware-...-und-notebooks-werden-teurer-2101-153617.html
https://www.golem.de/news/erhoehte-...fice-und-homeschooling-knapp-2101-153642.html

Für Greenscreen reicht in der Regel irgendein einfaches, glatt aufgehängtes einfarbiges Tuch. (Nutze ich allerdings nicht) 
Die Ringleuchten sind für Portraitfotografie oder Film um das Gesicht möglichst gleichmäßig auszuleuchten. Ich persönlich habe keine und bin auch kein Fan davon, weil das Licht in den Augen spiegelt. Nervt mich immer total, wenn ich das in TV Serien oder gar gelegentlich Filmen sehe, weil das in der Szene natürlich nichts zu suchen hat, ist genauso als wenn du ein Mikro oben ins Bild hängen hast oder der GAU schlechthin, der Kameramann im Fenster / Spiegel spiegelt. 

Besser finde ich sogenannte Softboxen. Die geben ein sehr angenehmes warmes nicht reflektierendes Licht, brauchen dafür allerdings auch recht viel Platz. 

Auf die Schnelle habe ich das hier gefunden: Neewer 2 Pack 2.4G LED Softbox Beleuchtungsset mit: Amazon.de: Kamera eine links, eine rechts neben dem Schreibtisch sollte eine recht gleichmäßige Ausleuchtung ohne Schatten schaffen. 
Hier noch ein Set mit zwei Softboxen, zwei Schirmen für indirekte Beleuchtung und Greenscreen: ESDDI Professionelles Fotostudio-Set 2.6M x 3M: Amazon.de: Kamera

Preislich sind die erstaunlich günstig. Als ich das letzte Mal nach sowas geschaut habe, was zugegeben Jahre her ist, war das alles vier teurer. Ich denke durch Streaming sind solche Produkte im günstigen Preisbereich sehr populär geworden. Wie gut sie im Vergleich zu Profi-Equipment sind kann ich natürlich nicht sagen.


----------



## LOX-TT (26. Januar 2021)

Gut dann ist es wohl besser noch etwas zu warten. Ich meine die Kamera geht ja prinzipiell noch und für ne kleine Facecam tut sies ja noch dann. Danke.

Stimmt, ans HomeOffice hab ich da jetzt gar nicht gedacht. Da ich noch weiterhin im Büro bin, hatte ich das nicht so am Schirm.


----------



## LOX-TT (28. September 2021)

Jemand Erfahrungen mit ner AverMedia Cam gehabt? Liebäugel mit der PW315. Ist ne FullHD Webcam (der 4K-Nachfoler ist mir zu teuer) mit 60FPS.
Aktuell hab ich nur ne 720p Cam mit 30FPS von nem recht unbekannten Hersteller.
Mit AverMedia hab ich an sich schon Erfahrung, hab von denen ne portable CaptureCard


----------



## Neawoulf (28. September 2021)

Ich streame zwar nicht, aber ich hab hier ne Logitech C920, mit der ich sehr zufrieden bin. Die Bildqualität ist für ne kleine Webcam generell ziemlich gut und kann entweder 720p mit 60 fps oder 1080p mit 30 fps. Mit ca. 70 EUR ist sie zwar kein Schnäppchen, aber auch nicht übermäßig teuer. Nen LED-Ring kann man sich problemlos für 10 bis 15 EUR dazukaufen, unabhängig von der verwendeten Webcam.

Und was den Greenscreen angeht: Falls du ne RTX Karte hast, würde ich vorher mal Nvidia Broadcast ausprobieren. Das kostet nix und hat nen virtuellen Greenscreen, wo per Deeplearning der Hintergrund rausgefiltert wird, was meistens ziemlich gut ziemlich gut funktioniert, auch in Bewegung. Weitere Bildverbesserungen, wie z. B. Bildrauschen rausfiltern, geht bei Nvidia Broadcast auch sehr gut.


----------

